# Aquadive BS 100 Vs 6309 7040 Size comparison.



## fellali

Hi, am considering the BS100 for xmas but not sure of it's size. :-s
Is the BS 100 similar to 6309 in terms of size? Can anyone here do a BS 100 and 6309 diver side by side picture? 

Thank you in advance. |>


----------



## roo7

Ah, you are from Singapore, we can meet up if you want to take a look at mine.

Anyway, here's a side by side shot with a MM300.


----------



## nolidge

This is excatly what ive been looking for, more side by side comparison's for the 100 and 300 next to some familiar watches. Not trying to take over the thread here but could any other owners post more comparison shots?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Just took this shot comparing the Tsunami, only ever so slightly larger than the 6309, if that, but same identical shape, to the Aquadive BS 100.


----------



## roo7

Well. It's a fine morning. Here are some shots with a few popular Seiko models.

Pardon my table cloth but it gives a pretty good scale for comparison. 









With Sinn/Spork









With Stargate

















With 6309

Sent from my iPad


----------



## nolidge

great pics!!! thank you!!!


----------



## arpoc

Here's a comparison shot - the SUMO is the largest of the bunch, the Eterna the smallest at 39mm. 
The photo however makes the AD seem smaller because the watches on bracelet are elevated somewhat closer to the camera.. sorry, too lazy to undo the bracelets!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Nice lineup and watches.



arpoc said:


> Here's a comparison shot - the SUMO is the largest of the bunch, the Eterna the smallest at 39mm.
> The photo however makes the AD seem smaller because the watches on bracelet are elevated somewhat closer to the camera.. sorry, too lazy to undo the bracelets!


----------



## arpoc

thanks. i think the aquadive and jeff's posts are giving me that vintage dive watch itch again... too bad the prices of those old omegas (and pretty much everything else) have skyrocketed in the past few years. but will have to try adding some vintage pieces next


----------



## fellali

roo7 plus everyone else: Thank you for the pics! Very much appreciated.

roo7: I will send you a PM soon.


----------



## jswing

Here are wrist shots if that helps- on my 6.75"wrist. The AD100 wears larger because it's thicker, but both wear great.


----------



## JohnM

I'm considering the Aquadive 100 and found this thread from late last year. Looks (from these pictures) like the 100 wears bigger than its specified 42mm size would suggest. My wrist is 6.75" and I think it would work, but not the larger 300 size!

John


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

The BS100 is 43mm and not 42mm.


----------



## William

JohnM said:


> I'm considering the Aquadive 100 and found this thread from late last year. Looks (from these pictures) like the 100 wears bigger than its specified 42mm size would suggest. My wrist is 6.75" and I think it would work, but not the larger 300 size!
> 
> John


I think jswing's pics say it all.
I have both the seiko, a BS100 and a 6 1/2" wrist. The BS100 wears larger than its spec would suggest but is just within my self-imposed watch size limit. The seiko, on the other hand, wears smaller that you would think.
In my opinion the BS300 would be too large for you.
FYI, I am in the process of buying my 3rd BS100!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## arutlosjr11

William said:


> I think jswing's pics say it all.
> I have both the seiko, a BS100 and a 6 1/2" wrist. The BS100 wears larger than its spec would suggest but is just within my self-imposed watch size limit. The seiko, on the other hand, wears smaller that you would think.
> In my opinion the BS300 would be too large for you.
> FYI, *I am in the process of buying my 3rd BS100!!!!!!
> *
> Bill


I'm guessing you are going with a bronze now?


----------



## William

arutlosjr11 said:


> I'm guessing you are going with a bronze now?


Dang you're good. Can't hide anything.................


----------



## arutlosjr11

William said:


> Dang you're good. Can't hide anything.................


Lol. Must be the cop in me???

Congrats by the way.


----------

